# déjanté



## olives

hola,

sabes como puedo traducir "déjanté"?
supongo que hay mucho mejor que "loco".

En realidad, depende del contexto:

"Plutôt audacieux, en effet, de planter en plein coeur de la tristoune Bilbao un musée aux contours passablement déjantés, [...]"
"Más bien audaz, en efecto, plantar justo en mitad de la tristóna Bilbao un museo con contornos pasablemente/un tanto loco, [...]"
 
Gracias.


----------



## FranParis

....museo con contornos pasablemente alucinados.


----------



## olives

ah si! me gusta "alucinado",
gracias.

Otras proposiciones o opiniones por favor?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



olives said:


> ah si! me gusta "alucinado",
> gracias.
> 
> Otras proposiciones o opiniones por favor?


 
En todo caso sería: _alucinante_.

Hace poco intentamos traducir: _décoiffant_. Mira si alguna propuesta te conviene.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=232754&highlight=d%E9jant%E9

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## olives

MUCHAS GRACIAS!

Dos preguntitas :
- Flipar. Conozco un español que a menudo me dije "flipando". Pero se puede emplear "flipar" como en la expresión "me flipa por Jacques Chirac", "me flipa por el cinema" etc...
- para "en plein coeur", he eligido "justo en medio de...". No veo solución cerca de "en plein coeur". Tienes ideas?

Gracias.


----------



## yserien

Pues alucinante en cierto sentido si.Y su compañía de sinónimos,innumerables. Cómo sabes ,flipar no pertenece al español, tiene tambien un sentido de alucinante, extravagante......
Por cierto no he encontrado déjanté en Trésor.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Olives, perdona, voy a hacerte un pequeno comentario acerca de flipar.
En Espana normalmente se suele decir:
Estoy flipando ... con esta peli
Flipo ... con los pensamientos de mi hermana
Fliparias ... si vienes conmigo a esquir

Pero Flipar por ... no es corriente, dirias en algunos casos
flipo por esa tia ... en un sentido realmente de perder la cabeza (pero no es normal).
Ciao, espero haber ayudado


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Otra cosa que debes tener en cuenta es que flipar se utiliza siempre en argot, por lo tanto a veces se usara de modo incorrecto, pues si a veces no, muchas se usa de forma correcta.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Perdon sigo: Esta es la definicion de flipar en castellano:
*1.* intr. coloq. Estar bajo los efectos de una droga.
*2.* intr. coloq. Estar o quedar entusiasmado. _La gente flipaba con la música._ U. t. c. prnl.
*3.* intr. coloq. Agradar o gustar mucho. _Me flipan las motos._
*4.* prnl. coloq. *drogarse.* _Se flipaba todos los días._

_Espero igualmente sirva. Ciao_


----------



## yserien

No me duelen prendas en felicitarte. Ignoraba, totalmente que flipar estuviera aceptada, me has sacado de mi error. Te reitero mis felicitaciones tambien por ver los trabajos que te tomas por ayudar a los demás, búscando otras fuentes,dar la mayor información posible...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Volviendo al objeto del hilo:

Para *en plein coeur* también se puede decir *en pleno corazón*.
Bilbao es chico, que no chica (Barcelona, por ejemplo, es chica).
En cuanto a los *contours passablement déjantés*, yo diría *contornos medianamente atrevidos*.

Tu frase, *olives*, podría quedar así:

*Más bien audaz, en efecto, plantar en pleno corazón del tristón Bilbao un museo de contornos bastante atrevidos. *

saludos


----------



## IsaSol

Bonsoir Olives
Pour "une personne déjantée", je dirais: *excéntrico, loco, marginal, chiflado ,** extravagante...*
Pour le musée...je garderais peut-être "*extravagante"*, mais c'est pas exactement ça... quelque chose de pas conventionnel, un peu zinzin...oui, audacieux, c'est pas mal aussi...
Je crois que tu vas très vite trouver maintenant
Bon courage!


----------



## kyoku

hola, yo te propongo:

plantar en el mismísimo corazón del triste Bilbao, un museo con una silueta un tanto desquiciada.

bye


----------



## olives

*"Más bien audaz, en efecto, plantar en pleno corazón del tristón Bilbao un museo de contornos bastante atrevidos."*
*"*Plutôt audacieux, en effet, de planter en plein coeur de la tristoune Bilbao un musée aux contours passablement déjantés"
 
ya no sé qué pensar.... 
1) "un musée aux contours..." => "un museo con/de contornos"? qué suena mejor?
2) no quiero emplear "bastante" porque aquí la palabra "passablement" es una palabra más rebuscada y me parece que hay muchas palabras que tiene el mismo sentido y que son mas "rebuscadas".
Sin embargo, en un diccionario, he encontrado dos soluciones :
[1] (pas trop mal) passablement [2] (beaucoup) un tanto.
No es el mismo sentido EN ABSOLUTO! tengo duda ya. 
3) "alucinante" me parece mejor que "atrevido" porque "alucinante" suena mas... fuerte quizas.


----------



## breochao

Hola Olives.

 Tal vez un poco tarde, pero en ningún caso utilizaría la palabra “alucinantes” para traducir “déjantés” en el contexto que propones. Me inclino por la opción de IsaSol: “extravagantes”, o, en todo caso, por la de Víctor Pérez: “atrevidos”. De hecho, la traducción que este último propone de toda tu frase me parece acertada. En cualquier caso, no pongas “alucinantes”.

 Hasta luego.


----------



## potasa

Bonjour à tous!

SVP, en esta frase:
Fièvre de la prestigieuse firme de pêche Megabasu et son créateur génial et *un brin déganté*, Yuki Ito, véritable guru de la pêche mondiale.

Brin = hilo, pizca, hebra
Déganter = quitarse los guantes

 Un ????  


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Donaldos

_un brin __dé*j*anté

_Synonyme familier de_ un peu fou (un poco loco).
_


----------



## potasa

Merci mille, Donaldos!!!

Estaba perdidísima...


----------



## albann

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola

Quisiera traducir la palabra "déjanté(e)" para aludir a una persona que suele hacer cosas raras. He encontrado "perder la olla" en el vox. ¿ Se podría decir que "se ha enamorado de una persona que ha perdido la olla" o existe una expresión más adecuada ? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Quisiera traducir la palabra "déjanté(e)" para aludir a una persona que suele hacer cosas raras.


Hola:
Creo que las propuestas de IsaSol responden a tu pregunta:*excéntrico, chiflado , extravagante...*


----------



## albann

Gracias

No había visto que el tema ya era tratado.


----------



## lukas01013

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Buenos dias 

Me gustaría saber si es posible que me ayudaran a traducir esta frase, porque no logro dar con el significado en este contexto de la palabra déjanté.

>La frase la encontré en la publicidad de MSN en français y ando tratando de expandir el vocabulario.

"Pourquoi ces 5 potes *déjantés* cartonnent autant?"

En los diccionarios de wordreference no di con el adjetivo ni con el verbo. 

Y de acuerdo a Le Petit Robert, hay dos opciones:

V. tr. Faire sortir (un pneu) de la  jante. ▫ Pronom.  Son pneu s'est déjanté.
▫ Pneu déjanté.

>>No creo que se trate de esto


 u V. intr. Sortir de la  jante. Le pneu a  déjanté.

  2.  V. intr. Fam.  Devenir un peu fou, avoir un comportement  anormal. ➙ débloquer,  dérailler.  Il a déjanté. Elle déjante  complètement.

>>Seria esta la mas adecuada entonces?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## lukas01013

Gracias por la union de los hilos...

Bueno entonces déjanté seria algo asi como loco?

Pero en esta oracion como quedaría la traduccion? es que no a entiendo 

"Pourquoi ces 5 potes déjantés cartonnent autant?"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lukas:

Déjantés: majaras, locos, salidos.
Cartonner : ver este otro hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=799545
Pote: ver este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=402535

Te toca proponer una traducción, luego te diremos si es correcta o no. Anda, atrévete. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lukas01013

Hola 

Pues viendo esto, quede mas confundida... segun el link que diste cartonner quiere decir



> (Familier) Attaquer, critiquer vigoureusement. Il s'est fait cartonner par la plupart des critiques.
> cartonner intransitif 1er groupe (conjugaison)
> (Familier) Avoir du succès, l'emporter haut la main. Notre équipe a cartonné hier.



Pero eso es contradictorio no? como alguien puede ser atacado o criticado vigurosamente y al mismo tiempo es algo que tiene exito?  

Esta es la traduccion que hice pero no creo que este bien... sigo sin entenderla

"Pourquoi ces 5 potes déjantés cartonnent autant?"

Por qué estos 5 amigos locos tienen tanto exito?
Por qué estos 5 amigos locos *atacan*?? 

Me perdí :S


----------



## Aire_Azul

lukas01013 said:


> Hola
> "Pourquoi ces 5 potes déjantés cartonnent autant?"
> 
> Por qué estos 5 amigos locos tienen tanto exito?
> Por qué estos 5 amigos locos *atacan*?



   Buenas noches, Lukas,

  Creo que has cometido una leve confusiòn:

  « Pourquoi ces cinq déjantés cartonnent autant? » significa que estos « chiflados »  tienen cierta « agresividad » como se dice en asuntos comerciales.
De ahí, tienen *mucho éxito*.
  Espero haberte ayudado.
  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## lukas01013

Hola 

Si me has ayudado muchisimo con la confusion, gracias


----------

